# Big Air Team 2007 Tattoo Naben Lager



## robidobi007 (8. Mai 2011)

hallo,
ich fahre ein Bergamont Big Air Team aus dem Jahre 2007 mit einem Tattoo/ Alexrims Laufradsatz, bei diesem haben die lager hinten und vorn jetzt leider etwas spiel bekommen und ich möchte diese gern Austauschen!
Da ich die lager nicht erst ausbauen will um zuschauen welche lager da drinn sind und dann zu warten bis ich welche gefunden habe, hoffe ich das ihr mir die sache etwas erleichtern könntet?

Danke für eure hilfe schonmal im vorraus!

gruß,
Robert


----------



## Herr_Kaleun (9. Mai 2011)

also vorne kannst du entweder die Nabe wechseln oder halt das spiel beseitigen indem du den Konus nachziehst (aber auch nur so fest, dass es gerade so kein spiel mehr hat aber noch leicht zu drehen geht) ich empfehle dir aber die ganze Nabe zu wechseln falls du das Geld dazu hast, da die Tatoo Naben echt ******* sind. hab sie selber noch drinne aber auch nur weil mir das nötige Geld für ne ordentliche fehlt. Und hint hilft auch nur nachziehen, ich glaube kaum, dass es was bringen oder sich lohnen würde das Lager zu wechseln wenn dann auch die ganze Nabe wobei ich denke, dass die hintere nabe ganz gut ist also:*  vorne Nabe wechseln und hinten Konus nachziehen wär meiner Meinung nach das beste*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robidobi007 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort!
Da es sich bei den lagern um industrielager handelt kann ich diese nicht nachstellen!
Deshalb denke ich das die Naben nicht das Problem sind, haben ja auch nen paar Jahre gehalten!
Gruß


----------



## bergamont (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Lager tauschen lohnt auf jeden Fall, wenn die Laufräder sonst noch gut sind. Die Dimensionen bringe ich noch in Erfahrung.


----------



## robidobi007 (15. Mai 2011)

hallo,
konntest du schon ein paar daten herrausfinden zu den lagern?

gruß,
Robert


----------



## bergamont (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Robert,

sorry, mir fehlt gerade noch der Typ für die Hinterradnabe, vorne sind es 61805-2RS


----------



## bergamont (19. Mai 2011)

Bekomme leider gerade die Info für die HR-Nabe nicht ran. Wenn es drängt, wäre es vielleicht doch besser Du schaust kurz in Deine eigene Nabe rein.
Bleibe aber weiter dran.

Dann noch kurz ein Wort zu dem oben genannten Konus:
Auch die Naben mit Industrielagern haben z.T. eine Verschraubung die mittels Kontermutter gehalten wird. Sieht dann von außen fast genau wie ein Konusgelagerte Nabe aus. Wenn wirklich die Lager selbst Spiel haben, bzw. verschlissen sind bewirkt ein Nachstellen des Konus zwar kurzzeitige Besserung, ändert aber nichts am defekten Lager. Das sollte trotzdem getauscht werden, da es durch die höheren Klemmkräft nach dem Nachziehen nur noch mehr belastet wird.


----------



## robidobi007 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
Habe nachgeschaut, es sind 61903 2rs Lager!
Vielleicht hilft es ja noch jemanden!

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## bergamont (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Robert,

Topp! Danke für's posten.


----------



## Fekl (25. Januar 2012)

Ich klink mich hier mal kurz ein. Da mein Freilauf in letzter Zeit merkwürdig leise war und sowieso etwas Spiel in der HR Nabe war, habe ich die mal auseinander genommen und alles sauber gemacht. Dann minimal neu gefettet (Sperrklinken klebten vorher in dem ranzigen alten Fett) - die Industrielager doll fetten sollte ja nichts bringen?! Danach wieder zusammengebaut und die Achste mittig ausgerichtet und auf beiden Seiten den Konus mit der Hand fest gemacht. Der Freilauf ist jetzt deutlicher spür-/hörbar und die Nabe dreht auch sehr leicht, aber es hört/fühlt sich an, als wäre noch minimal Spiel. Sollte man die Konen also mehr als handfest machen und evtl. doch mehr fetten?


----------



## robidobi007 (25. Januar 2012)

Die Naben sind industiregelagert! Soll heißen, wenn das rad Luft hat, sind die Lager verschlissen. Das spiel kann man nicht mit dem "Konus" ausgleichen, damit befestigt man bei den Naben nur den freilaufkörper an der Radnabe! Du solltest 2 neue Lager einbauen. Prüfe bitte auch die Lager im Freilaufkörper auf leichgängigkeit, und Wechsel sie bei Bedarf mit.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (25. Januar 2012)

Hey Robert,

danke für die Infos, aber mir war schon klar was Industrielager sind  Trotzdem wird ja über die beiden Konen die Nabe mittig eingeklemmt, wenn die zu locker sind, gibt es da auch  Spiel. Daher meine frage nach dem Anzugsmoment und ob handfest reicht.. Ansonsten drehen die Lager noch sehr leicht und es ist auch kein seitliches Spiel (vllt minimalst) merkbar. Wie viel Fett muss denn da hin wo die Absperrklinken sind, in den Nabenkörper an der Stelle und wie viel zwischen Konus/Lager? Ich hab alles ganz leicht gefettet, da das alte Fett wie gesagt schon die Klinken verklebt hatte. Vllt ist jetzt aber auch einfach zu wenig Fett drin?


----------



## bergamont (25. Januar 2012)

@Fekl

die Vorspannung der Konen wird im Prinzip genauso eingestellt wie beim Steuersatz, also so dass alles spielfrei läuft. Kontern muss man dann etwas mehr, damit die Verbindung hält - ist alles eine Sache des richtigen Gefühls. Ich mache das meist so, dass ich die Vorspannung einstelle, dann ein Viertel Umdrehung öffne und abschließend den Konus mit der Mutter konter. Das Lösen deshalb, weil beim Kontern die Vorspannung ja wieder erhöht wird.

Fett sollte im Freilauf ein eher dünnflüssiges verwendet werden, damit die Sperrklinken nicht verkleben - am besten ein gute Fließfett. Für den Rest der Nabe ein ganz normal zähes. Darauf achten, dass es Säure- und Partikelfrei ist. Die Wahl ist dort aber auch nicht so kritisch, da dieses Fett lediglich dem Korrosionsschutz und als Schutz vor Wassereinbruch dient.


----------



## Fekl (25. Januar 2012)

[email protected]

Dann werde ich morgen im Freilauf noch etwas mit Fließfett nachfetten. Zum Kontern gibts es allerdings bei der Nabe nichts. Die "Konen" kommen direkt hinter den Industrielagern und Kontermuttern gibt es nicht - würden auch nicht mehr drauf passen, da die Konen bündig mit der Achse abschließen. Der Beschreibung nach zu urteilen, sollte handfest aber wohl reichen


----------



## bergamont (26. Januar 2012)

Es gibt da beide Varianten, bei der ohne Kontermutter kann man ruhig "gut" handfest anziehen, hier wird die korrekte Vorspannung durch passende Spacer sichergestellt.


----------



## Fekl (27. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Tips, hab gestern den Freilauf noch etwas nachgefettet (ist jetzt leider wieder sehr leise) und die Konen "gut" fest gemacht mit der Hand -> Kein Spiel und läuft einwandfrei!


----------



## Fekl (16. März 2012)

Entweder wars zu wenig Fett oder das ganze Fahren im Schnee  Auf jeden Fall laufen die Lager der Hinterradnabe jetzt nicht mehr gut und es war außen Rost dran. Ich kaufe jetzt einfach 2 61903-2rs, drücke die alten raus und presse die neuen ein - fertig? Wie krieg ich die alten raus? Die neuen presse ich dann einfach mit Gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben wieder ein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JojoF (20. April 2012)

@Fekl
Falls noch Aktuell: Die Lager kann man meist von der gegenüberliegenden Seite mit einem langen Schraubenzieher und leichten Schlägen heraus treiben. Dabei immer abwechseln gegenüber über die ganze Runde verteilt schlagen.

Die Neuen Lager so einpressen, das man nie auf dem Innenring drückt. Ich nehme dazu immer eine passende Nuss, weil Unterlegscheiben biegen durch und dann drücke ich mit dem Innenring neue Macken in die Kugeln und Laufflächen im Lager. Ich mache das meist mit einem Gummihammer, ohne Gewindestangen.


----------



## BlueJack (19. Mai 2012)

Ich missbrauche jetzt einfach mal diesen Thread, da ich ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Big Air 6.7 von 2007 habe. Habe das Rad von privat in gutem Zustand gekauft und bin gerade dabei, alles ein wenig zu überholen, also Antrieb, Einstellung Dämpfer und Federgabel etc und unter anderem auch die Nabenlager. Nu hab ich die vordere Nabe (die bei mir Konuslager hat (also keine gedichteten Lager)) komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut, als mir dann auffiel, dass der Konus anscheinend einen Schlüssel mit 25mm Maulweite benötigt (zumindest hab ich das so mit meiner digitalen Messlehre ausgemessen). Ist das so richtig, denn ich finde partout keinen Schlüssel mit 25mm bei den einschlägigen Fahrradteilversandhäusern, sondern nur welche mit 24mm oder 28mm. Hab ich mich einfach vermessen oder ist das wirklich Spezialmaß?


----------



## bergamont (22. Mai 2012)

@BlueJack
Habe die Nabe gerade nicht vor Augen, ist das mit den 25mm der Konus innen oder die Kontermutter außen? Kommt man da sonst mit einem normalen Schlüssel ran?

Müsste ich mir sonst mal bei uns in der Werkstatt einen Tipp holen.


----------



## BlueJack (9. Juni 2012)

@bergamont
Also die Kontermutter ist nicht das Problem, dafür hab ich nen Rollgabelschlüssel, aber der Konus hat gemessen 25mm...
Mein größter Schlüssel ist nen 22er, daher kann ich das leider nicht mit nem normalen Schlüssel testen...


----------



## bergamont (9. Juni 2012)

wenn gar nichts aufzutreiben ist, einfach einen alten Schlüssel runter schleifen. Geht super mit Flex (Schruppscheibe) oder auf dem Schleifband - nur aufpassen, dass Du Dir die Finger nicht verbrennst.

Ansonsten Nabe zum Händler geben.


----------



## BlueJack (10. Juni 2012)

Ja das ist ne Idee, hab mir zwar jetzt aus nem Stück Stahl was ersatzweise geflext, aber lässt sich eben nicht gut handhaben  
Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: wie fest muss ich kontern? Bei Schnellspannern muss ja noch minimales Spiel vorhanden sein, was dann durch das Stauchen der Hohlachse verschwindet...
Bei Steckachsen ist das doch sicherlich etwas anders, oder?


----------



## Trail_Rider (12. Juni 2012)

Hi!    

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner Hinterradnabe aus einem Enduro 7.9.  Nabe ist eine "Tattoo" mit 12mm Maxle Achse.    

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Sperrklinken des Freilaufs ab und zu durchrutschen. 
Dies Passiert nicht beim starken Reintreten, sondern eher wenn nach einiger Zeit Leerlauf wieder Lostritt.    

Nach dem Ausbau stellte ich fest, dass die Kassette auf der Nabe ein bisschen Spiel hat. 
Auseinandergebaut und das alte ranzige Fett mitsamt einigen Metallspänen entfernt, neu gefettet und zusammengebaut.    

Problem ist nun, dass in Nichtsperrichtung zu viel Reibung vorhanden ist, dadurch hängt die Kette durch.  
Ich schätze, dass die Reibung von der Dichtung zum Freilauf kommt, das Fetten selbiger brachte keine Besserung.    

Wenn die Muttern, die die Nabe zusammenhalten schwächer angezogen werden, ist die Reibung geringer aber die Dichtung schließt nicht gut ab - sicherlich nicht der Sinn selbiger?!  

Ich vermute aber, dass das Durchrutschen des Freilaufs das Resultat von zu viel Spiel zwischen Freilaufkörper und Nabe ist.    

Was tun? Wie fest sind die Muttern anzuziehen?     

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Muckal (29. September 2013)

Nur zur Info:

Bei meinem Straitline 7.1 waren in der Hinterradnabe von Tattoo zwei Lager 6902 RU drin. Habe jetzt normale 6902 2RS rein gemacht, mal schauen wie es sich im Vergleich zu den RU verhält.


----------

